
When can I have a big server in the cloud? - mattyb
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2011/06/10/when-can-i-have-a-big-server-in-the-cloud/
======
mattyb
Related:

GoRuCo 2010 - James Golick - Scaling to Hundreds of Millions of Requests

<http://vimeo.com/12814529>

